# (ttt) Turbo Tax .tax file disappears



## sparky222 (Jan 19, 2004)

Help - where did my .tax files go. I did my tax return using Turbo Tax and now can not find my electronic files on my computer. Has anyone else had them disappear?

Thanks for any help you can provide!!!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Are you logged into Windows as the same user? Have you done a Windows search or have you been manually looking for the files?

Rollin


----------



## sparky222 (Jan 19, 2004)

I have only one user on my windows machine and have done a windows search across all my drives for *.tax files and *myname* files and can only find .tax files from 2003. The 2004, and 2005 files can not be found although when I bring up TurboTax Deluxe 2005 and look under File pulldown the files I created for the 2005 tax year show up but can not be accessed. The error I get is:
"TurboTax encountered an error when saving or loading your data file."
"The File was not found"
"Please select another file"
"Error Code 117"


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I know it's a long shot but have you checked the recycle bin? You many also want to see about downloading a free file recovery program to see if the missing file can be found on your drive. Also look through any anti-virus quarantine folders just in case the file was mistakenly flagged as harmful. You did not remove and re-install the program Turbotax at any time did you?

Rollin


----------



## sparky222 (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions, but the files are not in the Recycle Bin. Can you suggest a free file recovery program?

Thanks....


----------



## paulkyle (Jan 29, 2008)

Recently my electronic files disappered from Turbotax for years 2006, 2005 & 2004. When i go to the 2007 transfer from prior I get files not found. error code 117. Anyone have a suggestion?

Thanks


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I just ran into the problem with this year's tax software. Same error code and all....

I don't know about anyone else, but I have my *.tax files stored on my server with a shared drive. I searched the shared drive, and found the file there. I double-clicked on it, and it automatically opened TTax and opened the file with no problems.

It sounds like a bug in the software.


----------



## Charles_Bukowski (May 3, 2007)

Unless you changed the default location for where it should save the files you should look in your My Documents folder in a folder called Turbo Tax. Thats where they should be saved.


----------



## pwittenb (Feb 5, 2008)

I had the same issue and the only thing that I could remember was moving the files to another folder after I was done with them the last time. I think that this somehow confuses Turbotax. I just moved (made a copy) of the file that I was working on and moved it back to the folder it was in previously and it opened up just fine. I'd have to play around a bit to determine why this is happening, but will not. If you've recently moved your file, move it back and give that a shot.


----------



## CLTC (Jun 9, 2008)

According to Intuit Web site, the .tax file disappears if the update feature is invoked. They claim that the file will reappear as soon as you go through the interview process again. I tried it and it doesn't work. I fear that my files are gone for good. How stupid can Intuit be!!!!!


----------



## pwittenb (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't recall now how I tracked mine down, but it wasn't gone. You'll need to do some looking to find it, but don't give up yet. Search your directories.

Good luck


----------

